

Show HN: Effective Learning when Getting Started in Entrepreneurship - WesleyThurner
http://researchtrep.com/research/personal-development/effective-learning-when-getting-started-in-entrepreneurship/
I have been working on my writing and was looking for some feedback.
======
WesleyThurner
I have been working on my writing and would appreciate some feedback, Thanks.

